# Fisch fritieren



## Tate (12. April 2017)

Ich habe mal von einem ehemaligen Kollegen einen kleinen (ca.5cm) fritierten Fisch als Snack bekommen. Optisch sah er mehr nach Tierfutter aus, war halt noch komplett erhalten. Geschmacklich fand ich ihn absolut fein. Er hatte sie von seiner chinesischen Frau und wusste nicht was für Art es war. Kann man sowas mit heimischen Fischen auch machen? Habe da kleine Weissfische, ebenfalls in der 5cm Klasse im Gedanken. Schuppen sollten sicherlich entfernt werden aber gibt es Einschränkungen was die Innereien betrifft? Rechtlich dürfte es bei Arten ohne Mindestmass ja auch keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

Schwarmundgrundeln!!! 
Sind dazu echt topp!!!


----------



## Tate (12. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

Gibt es bei uns zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

in dem Fall Pech - schmecken klasse
;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

fritierte Rotaugen sind an der Mosel eine Spezialität


----------



## oberfranke (13. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

und etwas größere Rotaugen bzw Brachsen als "Brathering" einlegen. Super lecker.


----------



## Tate (13. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

Das einlegen ist schon gemacht worden. Habe aber nicht die Bratversion genommen sondern pur. Mag sie so lieber.


----------



## boot (13. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

Du kannst jeden Fisch fritieren, dazu brauchts du kleinfisch nicht ausnehmen, nur die schuppen ab machen, da die Fische so stark von innen erhitzt werden  beim fritieren wird alles abgetötet an Parasiten. 

LG ole


----------



## AllroundAlex (14. April 2017)

*AW: Fisch fritieren*

Ich nehem gerne Grundeln dafür.

Innereien raus, Kopf ab und dann kann man sie auch besser essen 

Aber Weißfische in der Größenordnung gehen dafürnatürlich auch.


----------

